# Plow on my new 1500 Z71



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Any reason why I should stray away from it? It's an 04 ext cab w/ 5.3l, 3.73 rear, and teh Z71 off road package with the 17in wheels. I was thinking about going back to a K5, but I don't know about juggling two trucks right now.....


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

there is no reason it can handle it maybe 7.5 blade i see alot of 1500's plow trucks here


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

That should handle a 7'6" plow without any trouble.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

any 7'6" you want


----------



## rg123g (Oct 26, 2004)

*My 2000 Chevy K1500 LS Z71 Looking to add a plow*

Looking to put a plow on my truck and was wondering what type works best and light weight. Any input would be greatful. My truck has 5.3lit V8 17" tires


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Same truck as above. Above replies apply to yours as well.


----------



## Duplantisjj (Sep 28, 2004)

I put a Boss Poly on my 02 Z71, Ext Cab., 5.3L The truck handles the plow pretty well with Timbrens. Posted a few pictures here http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=18296 :waving:


----------



## NEXTDAYSIGNS (Oct 25, 2003)

Should BE OK RAN A 7.5 WESTERN PLOY PRO NO PROBLEM ON A Z71. JUST GET A PLOW YOU COULD PUT ON A 3/4 SO IF YOU MOVE UP YOU CAN TAKE IT WITH YOU. DON'T FORGET THE TIMBRENS ITS A CHEVY.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I'd have the dealer jack up my bars before I'd go blow $150 on Timbrens. That truck will easily handle an 8 foot STEEL snowplow. Poly's are ok....but steel will get up compacted snow better. You can also buy $50 worth of sandbags that will bring the front end up.


----------



## Ian03 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Bad Luck*

No problems at all. Me and a buddy I work with both have 03 1500 XCabs with 7.5 Fishers and we have very little sag. He has 265/75-16 which are similar in size to your 265/70-17. I have 285's and I thought mine would sag way more than they did. My torsion bars are cranked too though, his are untouched. We both bought used plows. His was 700.00 complete and mine was 1200.00. I spent a couple hundred bucks on wiring and mounting brackets but I am still 1/2 of what a new one costs. I would say buy used and see if you like it first. Good luck


----------

